# Yard cart



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm looking for a yard cart like the one @wardconnor had on his leveling video. I'm trying to hook it to my John Deere La115 if that matters any


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm a big fan of my 6ft3/1200lb Gorilla Cart - I think Connor and several others here use the same one. It has a pull handle that can be flipped around to convert to a hitch. Hard to beat for $129 delivered.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

yeah they are seriously so fantastic. They are well worth the money for one. If my cart breaks I will for sure be getting another one. I may even buy one to give away... who knows.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I may even buy one to give away... who knows.


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

+1 on the Gorilla Cart. I just put mine together on Monday, same version Ware linked to. Really well made and rolls like a dream


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> yeah they are seriously so fantastic. They are well worth the money for one. If my cart breaks I will for sure be getting another one. I may even buy one to give away... who knows.


I will take it! Lmao


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I have an Ohio Steel 4048P-HYB cart/trailer. 
It has only two wheels so it needs to be hitched to something. but it dumps and swivels and is rated 15cuft and 1250# The hitch is reversible for pin or ball connection on the fly, which is pretty neat. it is an absolute boss for moving gravel or mulch around my house with the mower or hooking up to the ball hitch on our van to haul stuff around the subdivision. The tub and frame are very beefy, I'd buy it again in a heartbeat.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/ohio-steel-125-cu-ft-poly-swivel-dump-cart-1027885


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

I'm with @Dkrem :thumbup: . If you need a more substantial cart, you cannot go wrong with the Ohio Steel cart.

I relied on it for all of my material moving during my reno.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I also have the gorilla cart, worth every penny. I prefer the 4 wheels because I use it a lot without the need to get out my rider and hook it up, the 2 wheel carts would be practically impossible to use without the rider.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Cory said:


> ....the 2 wheel carts would be practically impossible to use without the rider.


This is correct. But also more stable and maneuverable than a wagon. Whatever fits your need and desired use.


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

Cory said:


> I also have the gorilla cart, worth every penny. I prefer the 4 wheels because I use it a lot without the need to get out my rider and hook it up, the 2 wheel carts would be practically impossible to use without the rider.


Agreed. This is why I prefer this cart also. You can tow it or pull by hand easily. Versatile piece of equipment. The cart I was using was two wheels and towable or hand pull also, but you bear a lot of weight holding the handle when it was fully loaded.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I picked up the GroundWork Pro Series Poly Dump Cart, 1,400 lb capacity at my local Tractor Supply for just under $150. Has been great so far!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Gorilla also makes a 10cuft if you need more space.


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

Another vote for gorilla cart. I'm probably the only one who opted for the smaller one. I don't have any equipment to pull it with and have a smaller yard. I picked it up last weekend and I've been moving topsoil after work every day with and love it. So much better than a wheelbarrow. I feel like the smaller one holds enough to pull by hand without being too difficult, plus the extra walking is healthier (at least that's what I tell myself). Since you have a bigger lawn I'd probably go for the bigger cart, especially if you have equipment to tow it with.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

jjepeto said:


> Another vote for gorilla cart. I'm probably the only one who opted for the smaller one. I don't have any equipment to pull it with and have a smaller yard. I picked it up last weekend and I've been moving topsoil after work every day with and love it. So much better than a wheelbarrow. I feel like the smaller one holds enough to pull by hand without being too difficult, plus the extra walking is healthier (at least that's what I tell myself). Since you have a bigger lawn I'd probably go for the bigger cart, especially if you have equipment to tow it with.


I also have the smaller one for the same reason you do.


----------



## CAB (Mar 21, 2019)

I was about to start my first thread (ever) about dump carts then I saw this one.

I've been comparing a dozen or so carts, but narrowed it down to the Gorilla GCG7 (Currently just Lowes?) and the GOR6PS (popular on TLF). I'm leaning towards the lowes version, $10 more ($139 vs $129, assuming no coupon) for 1 more cubic foot (7cuft vs 6), same size wheels and weigh capacity. The main improvement appears to be the towing tongue strength and bucket release handle. May be less susceptible to bending (see pictures)? Seen that as the only negative of the GOR6PS, here in another thread I believe. Thoughts?

I mayyy go with something bigger. Getting either 18 tons or 25 tons of USGA sand for bermuda and zoysia leveling project (18k sqft-ish).

*GCG7* (Currently just Lowes?)
https://gorillacarts.com/product/gcg-7/

















*GOR6PS* (Popular TLF cart)
https://gorillacarts.com/product/gor6ps-gor6ps-c/

















Based on some image url's, it looks like the GOR6PS page was made 2016-04, and the GCG7 was 2019-03. Based on that alone, I may go with the newer model, but still want y'alls' input.

Side note, I've thought about the electric carts (example: https://www.amazon.com/Greenworks-Cordless-Battery-Included-GC40L410/dp/B01N7SR796), but the bucket capacity and battery AH aren't enough. Gas engine carts are too expensive for this stage in life.

I'll be towing with a Toro 3100d if I can craft a bracket, that's for another thread. Hoping someone here already did it.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I have also been looking at the gorilla, am on the fence between the 4 and 6cuft , but glad to hear so many are happy with them. I am planning a level project with 4 yds of sand in the next 4 weeks and this is pushing me to make a decision, I will be doing everything by hand, nothing to pull anything with.


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

Jacob_S said:


> I have also been looking at the gorilla, am on the fence between the 4 and 6cuft , but glad to hear so many are happy with them. I am planning a level project with 4 yds of sand in the next 4 weeks and this is pushing me to make a decision, I will be doing everything by hand, nothing to pull anything with.


I had 4 yards of topsoil delivered to fill in low spots and raise the grade of an area I'm about to seed. I'm still moving dirt a few days later, but I've only worked on it 1-1.5 hours in the evening 2 days. You could move 4 yards by hand with the small one in a full day though. Will do sand the next time once I am working with a more leveled lawn. Using the small cart is lots of trips, but any heavier would be harder to pull by hand.


----------



## CAB (Mar 21, 2019)

I bought the 7cuft gorilla today. Very happy with it so far, many improvements over the 6cuft version.

Some new wheel bearings are coming in tomorrow.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XSDQJVJ









Bought them because of this video.
[media]https://youtu.be/tHK-9YFN9fw?t=56[/media]


----------



## TheLawnNewbie (Jul 31, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> yeah they are seriously so fantastic. They are well worth the money for one. If my cart breaks I will for sure be getting another one. I may even buy one to give away... who knows.


🥺🥺😬😬


----------



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

I'll second/third/fourth+ the Gorilla cart with dump body. I've had it for a few years now, great for towing around firewood, weed cleanups, dirt, mulch, etc. Certainly one of my better investments!


----------



## Tc200 (Jun 28, 2018)

CAB said:


> I was about to start my first thread (ever) about dump carts then I saw this one.
> 
> I've been comparing a dozen or so carts, but narrowed it down to the Gorilla GCG7 (Currently just Lowes?) and the GOR6PS (popular on TLF). I'm leaning towards the lowes version, $10 more ($139 vs $129, assuming no coupon) for 1 more cubic foot (7cuft vs 6), same size wheels and weigh capacity. The main improvement appears to be the towing tongue strength and bucket release handle. May be less susceptible to bending (see pictures)? Seen that as the only negative of the GOR6PS, here in another thread I believe. Thoughts?
> 
> ...


As someone who just recently purchased the GOR6PS from Lowes, I did the same research you are on the newer GCG7 model and moved quickly to get the older model for 2 reasons. Warning the below is IMHO and I never saw a GCG7 in person, only the above drawings.

1) The GOR6PS has a solid metal U shaped handle, where the legs of the "U" go into two holes on the frame for a very secure lifting point and lock. In the drawings of the new one, they have replaced the metal handle with plastic (think 1200 lbs) and switched the mechanism to a clip. I was concerned that the clip would eventually wear out and the plastic handle would not be as robust as the metal handle.

2) The rear portion on the GOR6PS which pivots is a solid metal welded component and the tub is then fastened to that. In the newer model GCG7 it appears this is now 2 pieces, a pivot bracket and a support bracket, which are separately attached to the plastic tub. I will say the plastic is a nice thickness and seems to hold up well, but for strength/durability I believe the uniform load on the metal frame is going to hold up better than the 2 point loaded bolts in the plastic.

As a parting note, there are countless recommendations and reviews of the GOR6PS on here and other forums, but I have not seen a hands on review of the GCG7 yet. Just my $.02


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Free carts are always the best.


----------



## Lonnie Mac (Mar 26, 2019)

Yahoo! One of the cool kids now!


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

@Lonnie Mac With that Triple Boiler, you already had your Man Card.


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

I was originally going to get the True Temper 6 cu. ft. Poly Wheelbarrow with Dual Wheels, but after seeing this thread and talking to the fiance, we like the Gorilla Cart *MUCH* better.


----------



## Hann Kast (Mar 15, 2019)

Another vote here for the Gorilla Carts! I have the smaller one and would hate to use anything else after having used this with the dump cart.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I used mine yesterday to move mulch around. The only thing I wished it had is a brake. A heavy cart on a slight grade. I grabbed a 2x4 to hold the back tires.


----------



## FrankMc (Jan 17, 2021)

Cory said:


> I also have the gorilla cart, worth every penny. I prefer the 4 wheels because I use it a lot without the need to get out my rider and hook it up, the 2 wheel carts would be practically impossible to use without the rider.


Agree, probably, it's the best one for their price


----------

